# A great hello



## amomof4

Hello,I am Holly and 6 months pregnant with my 4th child.Also excited,going to have a little girl this time finally and my last one.I have a 21,17 and 15 year sons whom wanted another brother and know they are going to have a sister.My husband Craig is learning,his first time becoming a dad.So far everything is going well although I am 38 years old.Already have a name picked out and my mom loves it too


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB. Congratulations! :)


----------



## amomof4

Thanks and mom is happy she is getting a granddaughter from me happy.She has all grandsons.My husband Craig has been great helping out and has taken it very well he is getting a daughter.He has 2 sons from a previous relationship


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome - congratulations!!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum :)


----------



## Riley1402

Hi and congratulations on the bump! :D


----------

